# Where can i find a good job in Egypt???



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

hi all expats!!!

just came across this website been living in egypt for the past 2 years 1 in sharm and now in alex!was wondering if anybody could offer some advice im a qualified primary teacher with a ba in marketing Economics also.I really want to move back to sharm but want to find a good job with a good salary ie over 10,000le a month before i do as i have housing repayments to keep up!unfortunately the schools in sharm are not very good! well thats my opinion having worked in them!so have to try other options if any!!Alex schools are much better but i miss sharm life........ if anybody could offer advice on where to start looking i already know sharmwomen so anyother advice would be really great!

thanks


----------



## samovich_5v (Mar 21, 2009)

try to find in sharm or hurgada


----------

